# Which Optima Yellow Top battery fits my car?



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, it finally happened... my car didn't start after about 3 weeks or non-use. Fortunately BMW Roadside came in about 5 min, but it's clear that after 4 years (2 years of daily driver, and 2 yrs of garage queen syndrome), my battery is not going to last another season.

So, the Optima Yellow Top Deep Cycle batteries look pretty cool...



> Ideal for seasonal use, fully charged, it can sit unused for up to 12 months at room temperature (or below) and still start a car.


Which one fits my car, and how much would it set me back? Any other recommendations for batteries?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

All Optimas are too tall for the battery compartment unless you want to ditch the pieces that normally sit above the battery.

Nobody's tried getting the previously-discussed OE AGM batteries OTC from a dealer?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> All Optimas are too tall for the battery compartment unless you want to ditch the pieces that normally sit above the battery.


Crap


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Oh yeah, the negative battery cable may not reach, either.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Oh yeah, the negative battery cable may not reach, either.


Cool. So I'm doomed?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> Cool. So I'm doomed?


"doomed?" I didn't say it couldn't be done.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Just go to Autozone and buy the $80 Duralast one. Every 3 years swap it out.  Less than the price of a PDA.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> Just go to Autozone and buy the $80 Duralast one. Every 3 years swap it out.  Less than the price of a PDA.


But much less fun. :banghead:


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

I put an Odyssey battery in my M coupe. Took a little modification of the battery cover, but not hard to do. Check them out at their website.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I got a simple Group 48 for the LTW. Some $50 - $60. Came with vent kit even. And for storage (the car gets driven about 1400 miles per year, most of them on an autocross course) a Battery Tender goes on it.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I recently replaced my battery with the OEM Douglas battery. Stealer wanted $149 the battery store sold it to me for $99. Looks exactly like the OEM it replaced with the exception of the BMW logos and decals.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I just went to Autozone and they had a nearly exact replacement (Durazone brand?) for my 530i that the detailer needed to jump start in order to start it all of a sudden this morning after he was done. $68 and change/tax plus 2 year free replacemnt, 7 year overall warranty...850 CCAs.

The vent is in a little different spot but they provided a new tube with an extender that worked out just fine. There was even a little note stating that some BMWs might need the extender tube trimmed a bit (3/8"). I ended up trimming mine so that it wasn't kinked/crimped. Overall, very positive experience and everything went well...car appears back to normal now.

However, I've noticed some minor rust in the battery compartment area! :wow: I'm not going to sweat it....


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> I recently replaced my battery with the OEM Douglas battery. Stealer wanted $149 the battery store sold it to me for $99. Looks exactly like the OEM it replaced with the exception of the BMW logos and decals.


Alee,
You are in NYC. There is a store on Prince street in Queens. Name is "State", or something like that. A wholesale store. I got the OEM Douglass battery from them for $87 IIRC. They also got me a 'Fresh" battery that was manufactured only 3 weeks earlier. Perfect fit and a very strong battery.

You can PM me and I will give you directions. It is very close to Northern Blvd. and Main Street.

Dan.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Cliff330i,

Cliff, I sent you another PM with the exact address and phone number. Check your PM.

I was also able to carefully peel off the stickers from the original battery and stick it on the new Douglas I bought. Looks just like OEM. Even the dealer would not know its not original!  

Dan.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Dan, 

This is fantastic. Thanks for the followup. I am sure many "Islanders" are going to benifit from this who want to stick with the OEM battery.

Great work!

Cliff


----------

